# TBT PRESIDENTIAL POLLS



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

The polls are about to end soon and i want to know what the majority of the community is gonna pick for the presidential debate. Is it Hilary Clinton, Donald "eww" Trump,or some guy name Gary Johnson. The poll will end on November 8th!!!


Good luck!


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2016)

Well I'm not American so none lmao


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Well I'm not American so none lmao



This is a forum poll, doesn't matter if your British or Jamaican, the poll is for everyone to state their opinion on the presidential race.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm not voting at all.


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 4, 2016)

I voted undecided, I live in the UK so I won't be voting, but if I could vote, I'd have no idea.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 4, 2016)

Already voted. I'm With Her


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2016)

Hopefully the actual election isn't as easy to rig as the TBT election.


----------



## Tensu (Nov 4, 2016)

The Russians have hacked the poll.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Tensu said:


> The Russians have hacked the poll.



Or tom being a bad sport.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm too young to vote, but I chose Clinton. I find Trump to be a terrible choice.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I'm too young to vote, but I chose Clinton. I find Trump to be a terrible choice.



Just find a dead person to impersonate and then you can vote.


----------



## N a t (Nov 4, 2016)

HOW ON EARTH DID OVER 9000 PEOPLE COME TO THIS THREAD AND VOTE IN JUST SEVERAL HOURS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

IS THIS A GLITCH!?


----------



## Tensu (Nov 4, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> HOW ON EARTH DID OVER 9000 PEOPLE COME TO THIS THREAD AND VOTE IN JUST SEVERAL HOURS.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IS THIS A GLITCH!?



It's the Russians


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> HOW ON EARTH DID OVER 9000 PEOPLE COME TO THIS THREAD AND VOTE IN JUST SEVERAL HOURS.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IS THIS A GLITCH!?



Tom wanted attention.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 4, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Tom wanted attention.



nah its just that nine thousand users are tired of seein these threads


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 4, 2016)

Shattered said:


> Tom wanted attention.



 or tom's a russian


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Roh said:


> nah its just that nine thousand users are tired of seein these threads








I'm pretty sure 9000 ppl didn't just come on and add a new option and 9000 votes with it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 4, 2016)

hillary. they're both equally bad but ill go with the less of the two evils


----------



## Soigne (Nov 4, 2016)

Shattered said:


> I'm pretty sure 9000 ppl didn't just come on and add a new option and 9000 votes with it.



ur right


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 4, 2016)

Chose the last option because the election is all I've been hearing for months now and I dont want to hear it anymore like ehhhh


----------



## abc123wee (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow, a lot less fighting then I expected


----------



## Breath Mint (Nov 4, 2016)

For a board that is mostly made up of 13-18 year olds, there are sure a lot of threads about politics lol


----------



## sylviabee (Nov 4, 2016)

Woah, have there really been over 9,000 votes 7 hours?? I didn't know this site was so active


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2016)

"can you not"


----------



## Soda Fox (Nov 4, 2016)

Already voted for Trump.  Hillary's policies seem better, but she's a liar, and all these wikileaks and Project Veritas videos don't paint a pretty picture for the establishment, so I decided to vote to burn it down.

However, if doge was an option, I would've voted doge.  Or heck give us a 2 year break so we can find some better candidates.


----------



## vel (Nov 4, 2016)

i agree with the 9k people


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2016)

Soda Fox said:


> Already voted for Trump.  Hillary's policies seem better, but she's a liar, and all these wikileaks and Project Veritas videos don't paint a pretty picture for the establishment, so I decided to vote to burn it down.
> 
> However, if doge was an option, I would've voted doge.  Or heck give us a 2 year break so we can find some better candidates.



I'm glad you take your vote so seriously...


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2016)

ofc it's over 9,000 lmfao


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 4, 2016)

Not voting for various reasons. One of them being that the state I live in right now always votes democratic anyway, so Hillary is guaranteed to win no matter who I would vote for.

I would vote Hillary anyway. I don't like any of the choices, but I'd definitely rather have her than Trump. Independents are not going to win so would be a throwaway vote.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 4, 2016)

DJStarstryker said:


> Not voting for various reasons. One of them being that the state I live in right now always votes democratic anyway, so Hillary is guaranteed to win no matter who I would vote for.
> 
> I would vote Hillary anyway. I don't like any of the choices, but I'd definitely rather have her than Trump. Independents are not going to win so would be a throwaway vote.



No no no no no.  Vote for her anyway.  Complacency breeds Trump!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 4, 2016)

Im voting trump. he is the shiniest of the 2 turds. Like, Hillary wants more Islamic refugees, which is ok cayse they need help. However, as shown by europe, they arent too tolerant towards LGBT people there, and thats something important to me.

Also, i would get a job building the wall


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh ****, I didn't know that many people visited these forums especially this board.


----------



## amanda1983 (Nov 4, 2016)

Only a few days left and the world can finally move on... I cannot wait!

I voted "Can You Not" as that sentiment fits me best currently. Also, I'm an Australian so none of the other options fit, as the poll wording indicates I should click on who I'm actually voting for. I know that was clarified in the comments, but I'm a hopeless pedant and I can't answer a question dishonestly even if it's a literally irrelevant poll on TBT lol.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2016)

How does that have 9k votes


----------



## 1milk (Nov 4, 2016)

undecided since im not american


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2016)

bots amirite


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Roh said:


> ur right



My statement was a hyperbole too


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 4, 2016)

Can You Not 9,026 99.54%

This poll is OVER 9000!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Hopefully the actual election isn't as easy to rig as the TBT election.



 i love this


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> Also, i would get a job building the wall



There are many better jobs out there than spending all day out in extreme heat building a wall. You probably wouldn't even get paid since there won't be enough money for the wall because Mexico isn't paying for the wall, and Trump has a history of stiffing workers.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> There are many better jobs out there than spending all day out in extreme heat building a wall. You probably wouldn't even get paid since there won't be enough money for the wall because Mexico isn't paying for the wall, and Trump has a history of stiffing workers.



not if they use local construction companies. saves on costs and helps me build muscle that i really need.
and for the costs, My state is fine. one of the few economically good states rn


----------



## Bowie (Nov 5, 2016)

The day that man builds a wall will be the day that hell freezes over. There's a higher chance of Hilary apologising to Bernie for sabotaging his campaign, and that's saying something.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

Soda Fox said:


> Already voted for Trump.  Hillary's policies seem better, but she's a liar, and all these wikileaks and Project Veritas videos don't paint a pretty picture for the establishment, so I decided to vote to burn it down.
> 
> However, if doge was an option, I would've voted doge.  Or heck give us a 2 year break so we can find some better candidates.



So you voted for someone whose policies (Which they never really clearly state what they are lol) don't match Hillary's which you say her's seem better. But you vote Trump because you want to finish "burning" the establishment because of WikiLeaks and Veritas (which may or may not be fabricated?). 

Glad that you take this election seriously lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> Im voting trump. he is the shiniest of the 2 turds. Like, Hillary wants more Islamic refugees, which is ok cayse they need help. However, as shown by europe, *they arent too tolerant towards LGBT people there, and thats something important to me.*
> 
> Also, i would get a job building the wall


Like the typical Trump supporter is 100% gay rights lol. Way to vote against something that interests you


----------



## seliph (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> *Im voting trump.* he is the shiniest of the 2 turds. Like, Hillary wants more Islamic refugees, which is ok cayse they need help. However, as shown by europe, *they arent too tolerant towards LGBT people there, and thats something important to me.*
> 
> Also, i would get a job building the wall



Trump wants to abolish the laws that protect LGBT people from being discriminated against in the workplace as well as the laws that protect them from being murdered out of "shock".


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> So you voted for someone whose policies (Which they never really clearly state what they are lol) don't match Hillary's which you say her's seem better. But you vote Trump because you want to finish "burning" the establishment because of WikiLeaks and Veritas (which may or may not be fabricated?).
> 
> Glad that you take this election seriously lol
> 
> ...



That's what makes me atypical hun 
Trump doesnt give a damn about people's orientation. As long as he gets money and the american people are happy, he doesnt care who you are married to. What he is against is HOW the LGBT marriage was legalized. It should be up to the states rather than the federal government. Otherwise, we end up with situations like Kim Davis.



nvll said:


> Trump wants to abolish the laws that protect LGBT people from being discriminated against in the workplace as well as the laws that protect them from being murdered out of "shock".



as someone who has watched all of his rally's and read his websites policies, this is the exact opposite of what he wants to do. as stated above, he doesnt car who is married to who. It was the PROCESS that he has a problem with

And on a further note, is't the harassment of political views the exact same thing as you are describing? Why should we be called names for wanting to support one candidate over another?


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 5, 2016)

Omg. It's the Flat Earth Society all over again.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> That's what makes me atypical hun
> Trump doesnt give a damn about people's orientation. As long as he gets money and the american people are happy, he doesnt care who you are married to. What he is against is HOW the LGBT marriage was legalized. It should be up to the states rather than the federal government. Otherwise, we end up with situations like Kim Davis.



I hope you do realize that situations like Kim Davis would've happened regardless? 

It still doesn't make sense to me, that you would vote for somebody and a party in which they don't support something that you consider important to you. Cause last time I check Republican ideology and LGBT Rights don't mix with one another. Shoot, Trumps own VP is for Conversion Therapy which has been proven to be ineffective and actually leads to suicide.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> That's what makes me atypical hun
> Trump doesnt give a damn about people's orientation. As long as he gets money and the american people are happy, he doesnt care who you are married to. What he is against is HOW the LGBT marriage was legalized. It should be up to the states rather than the federal government. Otherwise, we end up with situations like Kim Davis.



I hope you do realize that situations like Kim Davis would've happened regardless? 

It still doesn't make sense to me, that you would vote for somebody and a party in which they don't support something that you consider important to you. Cause last time I check Republican ideology and LGBT Rights don't mix with one another. Shoot, Trumps own VP is for Conversion Therapy which has been proven to be ineffective and actually leads to suicide


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I hope you do realize that situations like Kim Davis would've happened regardless?
> 
> It still doesn't make sense to me, that you would vote for somebody and a party in which they don't support something that you consider important to you. Cause last time I check Republican ideology and LGBT Rights don't mix with one another. Shoot, Trumps own VP is for Conversion Therapy which has been proven to be ineffective and actually leads to suicide



I know. I dislike his VP choice, but personally, the VP holds very little power in my eyes. 
And trump has started a reformation of the republican party. No more is it the "hold on to old ways" party, but rather an Anti Globalism party. One that truly puts america first. 

Hell, the most prominent journalist around this party is Milo Yiannapolous, and he is a Jewish Gay immigrant. Whatever narrative you have may need some re evaluation.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 5, 2016)

Gay marriage should be supported as a universal belief system and passed without question. Hilary changed her mind about gay marriage only when she started running for president, because she knew that she'd have no hope in hell of ever getting anywhere if she wasn't down with the kids (hence the "delete your account" nonsense). I think Trump probably feels the same way.

In any other situation, Trump would be 100% against it, but I think he's a clever enough man to understand he is outnumbered in that respect. Both candidates are manipulating the culture of modern civilisation to get their own way, with no regard whatsoever for the social consequences. Bernie Sanders was the only candidate who gave a single thought about the American people, and it broke my heart when he started endorsing her. I'm sure, in all honesty, he felt like this was a "vote not Trump" situation.

Trump encourages violence at his rallies (I've seen it with my own eyes), disrespects women, and his supporters have little to no care for LGBT+ rights or racial issues at all. It reminds me of what went on here with Brexit; the people voted for something out of wanting singular issues solved, and didn't care about anything else. Trump's supporters only care about his stance on immigration.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 5, 2016)

HOW ARE THERE SO MANY VOTES? Oh my looooord. XD


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Gay marriage should be supported as a universal belief system and passed without question. Hilary changed her mind about gay marriage only when she started running for president, because she knew that she'd have no hope in hell of ever getting anywhere if she wasn't down with the kids (hence the "delete your account" nonsense). I think Trump probably feels the same way.
> 
> In any other situation, Trump would be 100% against it, but I think he's a clever enough man to understand he is outnumbered in that respect. Both candidates are manipulating the culture of modern civilisation to get their own way, with no regard whatsoever for the social consequences. Bernie Sanders was the only candidate who gave a single thought about the American people, and it broke my heart when he started endorsing her. I'm sure, in all honesty, he felt like this was a "vote not Trump" situation.
> 
> Trump's encourages violence at his rallies (I've seen it with my own eyes), disrespects women, and his supporters have little to no care for LGBT+ rights or racial issues at all. It reminds me of what went on here with Brexit; the people voted for something out of wanting singular issues solved, and didn't care about anything else. Trump's supporters only care about his stance on immigration.



Oi there, once those singular issues are solved, then we can improve. Immigration needs a complete overhaul. More funding, quicker process, and better handling. And yes, there is violence at some rallies in more liberal leaning cities. It's unfortunate, and those people should not be tolerated. 

Brexit was a mess. I supported Britain leaving due to Britain paying a good chunk of money to the EU and not seeing much benefit. However, once it passed, Nigel Farrage should have overseen the aftermath. It was irresponsible of him to leave it. Dave Cameron should have also stayed, but i understand why he left. 

Trump is not the real enemy here guys and girls. It's globalism. Take a step back to see the full picture. Look into the Wikileaks emails, George Soro's influence, and Hillary's Foreign donors. She is not for the american people.


----------



## seliph (Nov 5, 2016)

Milo Yabbadabbadoo is for LGBT rights like Godzilla was for building and maintaining cities.

You couldn't have picked a worse person to use as a "gotcha". Just because someone's gay doesn't mean they can't be homophobic (believe it or not) or bigoted in any other ways.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> Oi there, once those singular issues are solved, then we can improve. Immigration needs a complete overhaul. More funding, quicker process, and better handling. And yes, there is violence at some rallies in more liberal leaning cities. It's unfortunate, and those people should not be tolerated.
> 
> Brexit was a mess. I supported Britain leaving due to Britain paying a good chunk of money to the EU and not seeing much benefit. However, once it passed, Nigel Farrage should have overseen the aftermath. It was irresponsible of him to leave it. Dave Cameron should have also stayed, but i understand why he left.
> 
> Trump is not the real enemy here guys and girls. It's globalism. Take a step back to see the full picture. Look into the Wikileaks emails, George Soro's influence, and Hillary's Foreign donors. She is not for the american people.



You don't vote for something as huge as a president just to solve a single issue, and that's exactly what Trump supporters are doing. Have they not stopped to consider all the other things this man intends to do? With Brexit, the same sorta thing happened.

Nobody really had a plan, and both parties crumbled to their knees. I honestly think that they didn't expect the public would vote to leave. I also think those that voted to leave didn't know it was gonna actually happen, as dumb as that sounds. But, again, it's because of singular issues. You can't base your entire political stance on one small factor of society. Hitler wanted to be an artist.

Hilary isn't for the American people, that's for sure, but neither is Trump. They're both as ridiculous as each other and, in my opinion, Hilary should be disqualified for the email situation and Bernie should take her place.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> I know. I dislike his VP choice, but personally, the VP holds very little power in my eyes.
> And trump has started a reformation of the republican party. No more is it the "hold on to old ways" party, but rather an Anti Globalism party. One that truly puts america first.
> 
> Hell, the most prominent journalist around this party is Milo Yiannapolous, and he is a Jewish Gay immigrant. Whatever narrative you have may need some re evaluation.



I agree with you there, the VP doesn't hold much power. 


Another issue I have with Trump and his VP pick, is that if we elect him as our president, then we say to the world "Hey everything he says is okay." We further legitimize them. While we might not actually say it, him winning, means we're okay with sexual assualt, racism, homophobia, islamaphobia, xenophobia, etc. Yes, we should care about our own country, but our impact on the global scale is huge, and we just can't suddenly pull out of that. I'd argue to say it's far too late for that. 

I wouldn't say that he's too prominent, I've barely heard of him. However. he's problematic too, with claims like "Everywhere without a strong Christian heritage is a ****ed up place with no morals." Also, he's just one Gay Conservative journalist, I can almost guarantee there are more Liberal ones than there are Conservative ones. Plus, just because someone is gay doesn't mean they're Pro-LGBT rights, they can be very much a homophobe.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I agree with you there, the VP doesn't hold much power.
> 
> 
> Another issue I have with Trump and his VP pick, is that if we elect him as our president, then we say to the world "Hey everything he says is okay." We further legitimize them. While we might not actually say it, him winning, means we're okay with sexual assualt, racism, homophobia, islamaphobia, xenophobia, etc. Yes, we should care about our own country, but our impact on the global scale is huge, and we just can't suddenly pull out of that. I'd argue to say it's far too late for that.
> ...



yes. but you have completely missed my point. What i am saying is the republican party has been hijacked. Pence more than likely was a pick to get more voters. A good chunk of the republican party dislikes trump. As an atheist, I dont give a damn about the religious parts. But some people do care. Hence the pence pick. The GOP party is now the Alt right party. We crashed their plane with no survivors. but now, it has been born anew. once the older republicans die off due to age, you will see that. Younger republicans dont tend to care about sexual orientation, race, or religion. Sure similar to them is preferable, but when you have a movement as important as this one, one to put a stop to globalism, we need all the help we can get.






this explains globalism pretty well.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 5, 2016)

I never would've imagined that the Republican Party would be dying but would be replaced with something far scarier.  Almost makes me want to go back to the Bush years.

Please hold me.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> I never would've imagined that the Republican Party would be dying but would be replaced with something far scarier.  Almost makes me want to go back to the Bush years.
> 
> Please hold me.



You could take solace in the fact that for four years after tuesday nobody here will care too much about election politics and the moral ambiguity of this election will all be over. We can go back to a sense of normalcy and not all hate eachother for worldview and instead trade virtual animals and clothing on a forum on a childrens life simulation game


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2016)

how in the hell is it even possible to be undecided at this point?

like what more could you people even need to know?


----------



## Qwerty111 (Nov 5, 2016)

i thought this was a jared thread


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 5, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> For a board that is mostly made up of 13-18 year olds, there are sure a lot of threads about politics lol



Can young adults not have opinions on something that's going to greatly effect their future?

I'm 23, but I still had opinions when I was that young. I was also using the internet to meet people who had different view from my parents. Growing pains and all that.

Just like when I was in hs and couldn't really remember bill Clinton, only bush - most of these kids only know Obama as president.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 5, 2016)

this is rigged

i actually did vote for can u not though


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> You could take solace in the fact that for four years after tuesday nobody here will care too much about election politics and the moral ambiguity of this election will all be over. We can go back to a sense of normalcy and not all hate eachother for worldview and instead trade virtual animals and clothing on a forum on a childrens life simulation game



That's actually not partially true. If Hillary wins, yes, the forum will go back to a sense of normality and we won't discuss politics too much. If Trump wins, politics will be discussed here for a long long time about how horrible he is. Which he is.



L. Lawliet said:


> We can go back to a sense of normalcy and not all hate eachother for worldview



Honestly? If someone here votes for Trump, I hope I don't have to deal with you. Given how big the forum is, I probably won't, but still. I want to make a point right now.

If you vote for Donald Trump, you are not a nice person. If you vote for Donald Trump, that means you support racism, sexism, homophobia, and xenophobia. Sure, you can claim "I support him because he's against globalism!" Fine. You can be anti-globalism. But that does not excuse the support of him. There are plenty of candidates that are anti-globalism that aren't racist, sexist, homophobic, or xenophobic. By voting for Donald Trump, whether or not you are one of those things I mentioned, means you support those views. It means you think that those views should be represented in the White House. It also means you are not a nice person by any stretch of the imagination.



L. Lawliet said:


> I know. I dislike his VP choice, but personally, the VP holds very little power in my eyes.
> And trump has started a reformation of the republican party. No more is it the "hold on to old ways" party, but rather an Anti Globalism party. One that truly puts america first.
> 
> Hell, the most prominent journalist around this party is Milo Yiannapolous, and he is a Jewish Gay immigrant. Whatever narrative you have may need some re evaluation.



Have you even read any of Trump's policies outside of "HE'S AGAINST GLOBALISM"? He has said on numerous occasions that he wants the VP to have more power and he can just be a figurehead. You do know what this means, right? Pence would basically be the President. We would have a bat**** crazy fundamentalist Christian *zealot* in charge. 

You are right on one thing, Trump has started a reformation of the Republican Party, a reformation into the slow descent of "whatever makes ME, DONALD TRUMP, more money". The man clearly has no values other than making more money for himself.

On Milo Yiannopoulos. Milo is an idiotic, sexist, racist college drop-out who has idiotic notions regarding free speech, which in his mind means "I can say ****ty things but if someone says them about me, then they're being offensive!" He is a Professional Conservative Victim. He harassed people on Twitter then whined when Twitter, a private company with every right to do so, banned him. It does the conservative movement a massive disservice to prop him up as their Token Gay[sup]TM[/sup], and does them a massive disservice to themselves to prop him up as a spokesperson in any way shape or form.



L. Lawliet said:


> That's what makes me atypical hun
> Trump doesnt give a damn about people's orientation. As long as he gets money and the american people are happy, he doesnt care who you are married to. What he is against is HOW the LGBT marriage was legalized. It should be up to the states rather than the federal government. Otherwise, we end up with situations like Kim Davis.



Unfortunately for Trump, and unfortunately for you, the Supreme Court had, has, and will always have, the right to interpret the Constitution in regards to laws. The Supreme Court has to interpret laws and was forced to take this case due to numerous circuit courts having conflicting decisions on appeals court rulings. Trump is wrong. On issues such as gay marriage, what rights someone has for health care, what drugs someone can take, and numerous other social issues that would make this post obnoxiously long if I listed all of them, those are things I think need to be done on a federal level. We need consistency on what rights someone has for things that are not  dependent on the culture of the state.

Kim Davis or anyone like her would have happened regardless of whether same-sex marriage was legalized nation-wide. Kim Davis is a **** who was trying to make herself a martyr. She had absolutely no right to do what she did. She is a state clerk and needed to ****ing do her job. I don't care if anyone thinks it should have been left to the states, she needed to do her ****ing job.



Bowie said:


> The day that man builds a wall will be the day that hell freezes over. There's a higher chance of Hilary apologising to Bernie for sabotaging his campaign, and that's saying something.



The wall is a hilarious meme that the idiotic Trump supporters seem to think is going to happen. Who is going to build the wall? The exact people that Trump wants to keep out. And what will happen when it's built? They will go around the ****ing wall.



Soda Fox said:


> Already voted for Trump.  Hillary's policies seem better, but she's a liar, and all these wikileaks and Project Veritas videos don't paint a pretty picture for the establishment, so I decided to vote to burn it down.
> 
> However, if doge was an option, I would've voted doge.  Or heck give us a 2 year break so we can find some better candidates.



James O'Keefe , the guy in charge of Project Veritas is a literal sack of human **** that has somehow gained consciousness. He records videos and doctors them in order to suit his agenda. Conservative media lost their **** about the ACORN undercover videos in 2009. And guess what happened? SEVERAL independent investigations have revealed that surprise, surprise, no criminal activity had taken place. He tried to illegal wiretap Senator Mary Landrieu, and doctored videos in an attack on NPR. James O'Keefe and Project Veritas are both terrible spokespeople for conservatism.

Anybody here that identifies as conservative, needs to understand one thing. If Donald Trump wins, then the alt-right wins. The party that right now most identifies with you will be run by loud-mouthed bigots. Identifying as conservative with Donald Trump and Mike Pence in charge is going to result in people thinking that you, yourself, are a bigot, just like them. If you vote for them, then that's what you're enabling.

By all means vote Republican down-ticket if that's what you want. But if you don't want the spokesperson for your party to be a loud-mouthed, trash-talking, bigot, then vote for Gary Johnson. Or don't cast a presidential vote. Whatever you do, don't support racism, sexism, homophobia, and xenophobia.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 6, 2016)

oath2order said:


> That's actually not partially true. If Hillary wins, yes, the forum will go back to a sense of normality and we won't discuss politics too much. If Trump wins, politics will be discussed here for a long long time about how horrible he is. Which he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is the most bigoted thing i have read all day. First off, Mr. Trump isn't out to have the Republican Party be his personal moneymaker. If he wanted that, then he would be in on the Clinton foundation. Second off, the left's token spokespeople are terrible, if not worse than milo. You have Lena Dunham, someone who admitted to sexually assaulting her younger sister(who was underage) in her autobiography. There is Amy Schumer, who joked about having sex with someone who was too drunk to consent. You have no room to talk, buddy. third point, where do you get your information from? Cause i have watched every rally, speech, and piece of media put out by the Trump campaign, and he has never brought up hald of the points you brought up. So imma need some sources. 
As for the petty name calling, you know this doesnt win you debates right? If you had actually addressed my points without resorting to attacks on character, than i would take your argument seriously. But clearly you want to out shout me by screaming the buzzword insult of the week instead of backing up your argument. So please, elaborate your points, and i ask you treat me with the same respect i am treating you.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 6, 2016)

All of the votes on "Can you not"

I voted for that lmao.

Also, I 100% agree with oath2order. Though we may have had disagreements, I support them fully. Trump is terrible, he's a terrible man. I live in Canada and I'm laughing so hard watching you poor, poor fellows having to vote for trash or trashier trash. I believe that, as a female, just because you're famous, a "star", you cannot grapple woman. I don't want to be grappled without consent, whether I'll get famous for it, or not. Tbh, I don't want to be grappled at all...

I strongly believe that Trump is the worst of the two options, I'm thankful that I do not need to vote. Do you actually believe all people of Islamic belief are terrorists? There are five pillars of Islam by the way, not sure which one we're referencing, but I'm assuming all which is ridiculous beyond belief. 

Do you believe woman should be touched and grappled by _married_ men? Especially without the woman's consent?

He is for one, a sexual predator, for two, a racist *******, for three he's had so many failures (and four bankruptcies), four he has no valid arguments, and nor do you. 

Yes, he's smart, if you look at it, but he uses his intelligence to _play on people's fears_. That's why you will vote for him, that's why anybody who will vote for him, is subconsciously fearful of his power. Power? Power because he has money, you may not know it, but through all my psychology courses, and with an IQ of 152, my research has shown _subconscious fear_. You can argue that you're not afraid, maybe you aren't _consciously afraid_ but, then again, only 3% of your brain is ever active at any given time. 

Thank you


----------



## moonford (Nov 6, 2016)

Uggeee Gina.
(Huge China)

America you cant have a President who can barely pronounce things correctly, he's racist, he's a xenophobe, he treats women like objects, he's a talking orange and last but not least he's not LGBT+ friendly.

Gary doesn't have a chance.

Clinton is just....awful.


Go Clinton please, from every country that isn't Russia.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> third point, where do you get your information from? Cause i have watched every rally, speech, and piece of media put out by the Trump campaign, and he has never brought up hald of the points you brought up. So imma need some sources.



Here's the things that I said that Trump said:

You yourself have specifically stated that Trump is against globalism. 

Banning Muslims and trying to deport an entire race of people is racist and xenophobic.. "Grab 'em by the p****" is sexist.

You yourself said that Trump wanted states to decide gay marriage. Soooooo  yeah


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 6, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Uggeee Gina.
> (Huge China)
> 
> America you cant have a President who can barely pronounce things correctly, he's racist, he's a xenophobe, he treats women like objects, he's a talking orange and last but not least he's not LGBT+ friendly.
> ...



You forgot Stein!! 

just kidding, she's insane so it's better that you didn't give her attention


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 6, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> You have no room to talk, buddy. third point, where do you get your information from? Cause i have watched every rally, speech, and piece of media *put out by the Trump campaign* (emphasis added), and he has never brought up hald of the points you brought up. So imma need some sources.



Maybe you need to find some better sources than just stuff Trump's campaign puts out. Of course he's not going to put all the crazy **** he says on his own website. Maybe a good place for you to start is the New York Times. They have an impressive list of all of the people Trump has degraded here: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/01/28/upshot/donald-trump-twitter-insults.html

Edit: Sorry, that's just a list of the stuff he tweets. It doesn't include all of the nasty stuff he says on camera, so maybe it's not the most reliable source for showing the type of person Trump is.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> You forgot Stein!!
> 
> just kidding, she's insane so it's better that you didn't give her attention



Green Party is decent.

Jill Stein and her magical homeopathy and "wifi sickness" is a little kooky.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 6, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Green Party is decent.
> 
> Jill Stein and her magical homeopathy and "wifi sickness" is a little kooky.



I almost registered as a Green way back when but decided to go Democrat for primary purposes.  I think my general life-philosophy aligns closest to the Greens but, like most fringe/third party options, I feel like the patients are running the asylum.  It's a shame.


----------



## moonford (Nov 6, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> You forgot Stein!!
> 
> just kidding, she's insane so it's better that you didn't give her attention



There's literally no point in mentioning here, she's a loss cause. I personally think she's better than the other three though, but then again we don't have much on her. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Uggeee Gina.
> (Huge China)
> 
> America you cant have a President who can barely pronounce things correctly, he's racist, he's a xenophobe, he treats women like objects, he's a talking orange and last but not least he's not LGBT+ friendly.
> ...



Just a follow up. 






My favourite part is when he said China.

I forgot how to pronounce China after watching this video for about 5mins.
His stupidity is contagious.


----------

